
ProType – The next generation Object Oriented JavaScript framework - kumaranvpl
https://protype.js.org/
======
metaloha
That framework really makes my browser choppy and slow.

------
Etheryte
If the first thing your product page does is lag on a fairly new high-end
machine, I'm not gonna keep scrolling. Before visiting your page, I had
forgotten lagging pages where a thing altogether.

